# Lucy the Vizsla



## jlykins (Jan 6, 2009)

So it seems that pet photos are still in demand even though the economy stinks. Anyway this is Lucy the Vizsla. She's a very hyper dog, it was hard to get her to sit still long enough to frame the composition. Nothing but nice window light at my back, ISO 1000 50mm _f_/4.0 1/25.


----------



## NateWagner (Jan 6, 2009)

I love the colors of the dog. 

I will say I find the catchlight on the right eye to be rather distracting, and although the chair is interesting I find the rest of the background to be a bit distracting as well. Not sure if there's anything you could do about it, but those are just my thoughts. 

Also, maybe it would help if you were to crop the edge of the chair on the very left of the photo. 

Nice shot of a pet though, Not to hijack the thread, but... I have tried with my own dogs, but I have a terrible time getting them to stay still... they love to come up and try to lick the lens (what do you do to combat that?)


----------



## Lyncca (Jan 6, 2009)

I agree with all of the above comments, but it is still a lovely photo.  The lighting is beautiful on her fur. 

I have a friend that just got one of these pups.  She is a ball of energy at 8 weeks old but so smart and fun!


----------



## jmborkowski (Jan 6, 2009)

Caption:  I KEEL YOU NOW.


----------



## jlykins (Jan 6, 2009)

I cropped it in tighter for you guys. I didn't really mess with the eye too much but here's the cropped shot...


----------



## mat wildlife (Jan 7, 2009)

The tighter crop is better, but I'd also take out the area of black near the bottom right and clone out the hard line on the left.


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 7, 2009)

Great shot! A miracle of focus from the sound of it...  I tried the suggested edit just for fun.  -Shea


----------



## jlykins (Jan 7, 2009)

looks good!


----------



## uplander (Jan 9, 2009)

I specialize in pet portraits and more so on working dogs. Technically the shot is good but the pose is less than flattering. Scroll down and take a look at the Labrador portait in this forum. A crop of your shot might hit the mark better. Working with animals is tough and there is a big possability the session wont give any good results.

I ask for a session fee to cover my expense and discount it if a print is purchased.

My criticism of your shot is the pose exposes the dogs under belly in a way that detracts. A crop of the shoulders up might please the customer more. The composition is lacking also. Even tho its a static shot and being centered would be okay the fact that the chair is off center kills the composition.

 My customers would be less than pleased with this shot. I rely on my customers for word of mouth recomendations as it brings in more business than any other form of advertising.


----------



## Photo Lady (Sep 9, 2021)

she is a beauty.. love her eyes


----------



## Space Face (Sep 9, 2021)

I wonder if she's still on the go.  Decent age is she is.


----------

